# Quikrete or Sakrete



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Regular concrete mix. 80 lb bags. Anyone have a preference?


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Is there a difference between the 2? I never noticed!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Keep it simple stupid?


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Jan 28, 2018)

I agree. And other than using them for fence posts or footings, I think they are both sorely lacking for using as real concrete. I always add Portland and masonry, and sometimes sand to them to give them some better body. 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

No preference. I don't remember if the final psi is the same. I can't imagine it would be much different.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

The products are essentially the same. Very often the packager will package several different brands of concrete/mortar is the same plant and use different labeled bags. the mixes made to a mix of local materials (sand, gravel, cement) that fall within the parameters of the company who's name it is sold under.

The allowable proportions will vary because of the particle shapes of the aggregate and type/brand of cement. It is not a "rocket-science" business, but it requires consistency.

I had a friend in the aggregate, ready-mix concrete business that packaged 4 or 5 different products and brands with different names that met the ASTM standards. - He also packaged "kitty litter, plain sand and gravel in the same plaint with significant storage stage capacity of dried aggregate.

There is not a lot of difference in the products, but the accuracy of the products can vary depending on the individual plant. Because of the cost of shipping aggregate, the products in a local region will be similar.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

quikcrete comes in 60lbs That way you really work the back. haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

From what I've been told and read, if you follow the instructions to the letter when mixing the quickcrete type products you will get concrete equal to or better than anything you will get from the ready mix plant. I've not looked lately, but I think most of the bag stuff is 3,000 or 3,500 PSI mix which is fine for many applications.

Having been around batch plants and concrete mixer trucks a lot, you can get some pretty significant mix variations from one truck to the next.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

28 bags. That bagged stuff sucks, and/or the mixer sucked. Oh well, it’s done.


----------



## Caleb1989 (May 26, 2018)

Morning Wood said:


> 28 bags. That bagged stuff sucks, and/or the mixer sucked. Oh well, it’s done.




Don’t you have short load trucks where you live? They mix it up in the chute.


-Caleb

John 3:16


----------



## RacinMason (Oct 26, 2017)

Morning Wood said:


> 28 bags. That bagged stuff sucks, and/or the mixer sucked. Oh well, it’s done.


All those premixed bags lack Portland, and they all suck!


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Jan 28, 2018)

Of all the sacrete type products I've used, I like maximizer the best. Get it at Lowe's. It is higher, but sucks less sthan the others they have. I still have to add Portland to it to make it finish at all. 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

RacinMason said:


> All those premixed bags lack Portland, and they all suck!




Yea they are hard to finish. I only use them on chimney caps or something that doesn’t require a nice finish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

They say they are 4000 PSI but if you use the water they recommend (surely to get that rating) they are about a 1" slump.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

There was no way that amount of water was going to work with the crap mixer I had. It’s a footing for a small shed that’s going to have a monolithic slab sitting on it anyway. I think next time I’d add in some Portland to the mix. It seemed to have a lot of aggregate in it.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Love SAKRETE 5000 Plus. Nothing beats this product out of ready-mix concrete products and you can achieve excellent finishing results.


----------

